# God is with me!



## Ronnie T (Dec 1, 2012)

GOD IS WITH ME...I'LL DO WHAT I WANT

Maxwell Perkins, the famous book editor, once wrote, "One of my deepest convictions is that the terrible harms that are done in this world are not done by deliberately evil people... They are done by the good--by those who are so sure that God is with them. Nothing can stop them, for they are certain that they are right.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 1, 2012)

Do you not believe _He is with you_?  And wether you get it 'right' or not as far as obedience, does that change Him loving and being with you from day to day? 

hmmm....  

My latest post on Romans 7...  I'd love to get your take on the article link.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 1, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Do you not believe _He is with you_?  And wether you get it 'right' or not as far as obedience, does that change Him loving and being with you from day to day?
> 
> hmmm....
> 
> My latest post on Romans 7...  I'd love to get your take on the article link.



Sorry, I don't understand what your comment had to do with mine.  I believe you've missed the intent of the quote.  
His point is that many wrongs are done in the world by people who believe they are doing those things in God's name.  Example:  David Koresh.  or  Terrorism. or Americans to the indians.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 1, 2012)

One thing i've noticed in relation to the OP is: when two nations go to war, they convince their people that they are fighting for God.

God is on my side so I can use that  to, overthrow foreign lands, discriminate against races, bomb an abortion clinic, and on to even more terrible justifications: murder & terrorism.

Remember the line in the song; do it in the name of Heaven, you'll be justified in the end?


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 2, 2012)

Isn't it better to be on Gods side and be with God, than God to be on your side and be with you?


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 3, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Sorry, I don't understand what your comment had to do with mine. I believe you've missed the intent of the quote.
> His point is that many wrongs are done in the world by people who believe they are doing those things in God's name. Example: David Koresh. or Terrorism. or Americans to the indians.


 
Gracious! My bad for sure, sorry for the misunderstanding. The title of the thread got me well into the excitement of such a simple and profound message that my "eyes" didn't take in your point.

We don't know fully the harm to the message of Christ that is done, when it is perverted by those who take it as a license for evil.  But we have seen some of it's carnage.
I'm always deeply saddened when I hear others say that "so 'n so" was the reason for them to turn from Christ, even when truth has nothing to do with such conviction.  Yet, only for the revealing of love in its best and purest form would I also go down those terrible paths.  Sin and the devils calculations have marred the landscape, of false prophets ever ready to pull hearts to worship the 'creature' rather than the creator.
God help us. God help those whose eyes are not open to your mercy and love.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> GOD IS WITH ME...I'LL DO WHAT I WANT
> 
> Maxwell Perkins, the famous book editor, once wrote, "One of my deepest convictions is that the terrible harms that are done in this world are not done by deliberately evil people... They are done by the good--by those who are so sure that God is with them. Nothing can stop them, for they are certain that they are right.



'I' must disappear for Jesus to be truly seen. As long as we are absorbed in our self-importance, Jesus will never be seen. 

If men accept Maxwell's truth though, the deception of the mind will falsely claim a justification before the Most High. When you stand before God, you will not be asked what others said and did about Christ or for Him, but did you follow Him!


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 3, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Gracious! My bad for sure, sorry for the misunderstanding. The title of the thread got me well into the excitement of such a simple and profound message that my "eyes" didn't take in your point.
> 
> We don't know fully the harm to the message of Christ that is done, when it is perverted by those who take it as a license for evil.  But we have seen some of it's carnage.
> I'm always deeply saddened when I hear others say that "so 'n so" was the reason for them to turn from Christ, even when truth has nothing to do with such conviction.  Yet, only for the revealing of love in its best and purest form would I also go down those terrible paths.  Sin and the devils calculations have marred the landscape, of false prophets ever ready to pull hearts to worship the 'creature' rather than the creator.
> God help us. God help those whose eyes are not open to your mercy and love.



That is a mouthful. I would be interested in your list. How about "We don't know fully the harm to the message of GOD that is done, when it is perverted by those who take it as a license for evil."

I think the key word is evil. Evil to the worldly is most than not what others do to "us" and our sensibilities which is perceived in a negative way. And rarely it is what is done to others.

I'm betting that you and I, both christians would not agree on today's or the recent past's current evils --and we are both christians. Imagine is I was a palestinian muslim and you were a Isreali jew...now much more we could disagree. Or how about if I was a gang banger in your neigbourhood and you are a working stiff paying his taxes.... how much would our disgreements on evil would be?

Many christians have saddled their Saviour with the eye for and eye of the old testament and this is their work-a- day blessed assurance in Christ. They are right for advocating total war and the tirany of oppressors in the name of their Christ and philosopher freedoms. The are right to ignore the counsels of Paul, yet swear by scripture.

The god that is said to has created peoples and nations is often not God at all--yet many in this blindness continue to politic as if it were so.

Many christian know that Jesus died for their sins, but will  never know what those sins are, because like some Jews and like some Muslims christians disregard God and their Christ and all fall into the law even when they shout "You are fallen, into the law. Back sliders!"

Tell me is it ok for a nation to organize itself to raise the city of a foreign land, ruining millions of lives and lifetimes, killing combatants on both sides and women and children in order to bring a few men to justice? and increase hate a thousand fold in the name of Christ!  or just to make a grab at others resources? For many christians Christ some says yes, because just recently they do this.

Now many chriatians support genocides and the governments that do it today! and with assurance in Christ say, " Genocide is not a preversion of christians or Christ!" "Genocide in some circumstances is right." And yet turn on their forefathers and being evil, those forefathers who  systematically rubbed out the american indian and stole their lands! A few?

Now many christians laugh a God's justice as if it is a comedy and then argue the existance of God with atheists? A few?

Jesus gave his life to our life which is unfair so it could be more so...this is the great commission right? This is what my fathers have done and I continue to do and support... right? If I am hit in the face... I am to take out my agressors lower jaw, and harm one hundrend of his kinsman for my pain--for security. This is my entitlement as a christian, right? This is what we do right? and we are right, because we are christians right? God is with me... and it is ok to torture suspected prisoners...and dehumanize foreigers... God did it and He is with me... right?


I'm going to start a mission I believe. A mission of support to the authors of wars on terror and unnatural peace. It is surely a christian thing to do. Personally it is bound to be a life changing experience. Right...


----------

